

Fake Intel chips make way into U.S. market - ilamont
http://www.itworld.com/hardware/99458/intel-investigating-sale-fake-core-i7-chip

======
hga
What I found to be particularly special about this scam was their slapping a
_label_ with a picture of a fan on the top of their "heatsink". It's little
touches like this that make a difference ^_^.

